# S200 carb alternate !



## den f (2 mo ago)

Hi All
New here ... I have several Toro S200 snow blowers ---- my first one was a Snow master --- I used it from 1974-2014 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ran great ! ----- My issue is - has anyone found a carb (alternate) that will work on these machines ?????? - I have rebuild kits for the diaphragm original carb --- sometimes they work and other times Not

I did get one from Amazon ----- bowl type --- but not sure if it will work ..... says it will - but way different from original carb !!!!!

Any Help Please

thanks ..... DEN


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Welcome to the group. I am not real familiar with you model but have used aftermarket carbs on toro 2450 and 3650's with pretty good results.i guess the best suggestion is to put it on and see how it runs.


----------



## den f (2 mo ago)

Cstanis said:


> Welcome to the group. I am not real familiar with you model but have used aftermarket carbs on toro 2450 and 3650's with pretty good results.i guess the best suggestion is to put it on and see how it runs.


Hi Thanks ...... I am going to give the one I bought a try .... will let everyone know if it works !


----------

